

Unfiltered twitter streams are bad, mkay - bruntonspall
http://www.cash-gordon.com/

======
alextgordon
Some context:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/pda/2010/mar/22/conservative...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/pda/2010/mar/22/conservatives-
cashgordon)

Directly linking to a site with a known XSS exploit perhaps wasn't such a
great idea.

Edit: Looks like they've pulled the plug.

------
danw
This is fantastic. Any tweets with #cashgordon get posted on this smear site,
including HTML and JavaScript. Right now this Conservative political site is
redirecting to the Labour website or Lemon Party.

~~~
m0tive
I completely missed the point on this post (NoScript was blocking twitter
feed). Thought it was some attempt to advertise the Conservatives...

------
intranation
Some images relating to this:

<http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/2035/picture4pe.png>
[http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4035/4453821027_92d4fb8a93.jp...](http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4035/4453821027_92d4fb8a93.jpg)

